# Anyone love Corvettes?



## Retired & Loving It! (May 27, 2022)

Great museum! We loved it!


----------



## katlupe (May 27, 2022)

Yes! I had one and loved it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 27, 2022)

I've never driven one but I always love seeing them. Top: I'll take the orange one please.  The bottom one was from a Kissimmee summer auction (year unknown). @katlupe how cool that you used to own one!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 27, 2022)

When I was in high school, we called them cow-vettes because the only people that could afford them were the farmer's kids that worked and earned adult wages doing various projects on their family farms.


----------



## Bella (May 27, 2022)

Raise's hand!  I LVE them! I'm particularly fond of the ones made in '62. Gimme a Stingray! 






















Bella


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 27, 2022)

I got a ride from my older cousin on a side road along the beach in Monterey California. About like this one






 I was so excited. He was a professional Football Player too, so I idolized him. We started off about 50 mph and things were whizzing by and slowly we got faster until we were doing 90 and he was taking up the whole road, and this fun little jaunt turned into a PTSD moment!


----------



## oldman (May 27, 2022)

I have a beautiful 2001 Corvette. I will have to search, but I have pictures of the sink holes and the cars that were recovered. When I find the pictures, I will post them. Did you take te factory tour?


----------



## SeniorBen (May 27, 2022)

I spotted a brand new Corvette the other day and my first thought was, 'Hey, that looks like my lawnmower!'   

I love some of the older Corvettes, and that new one is probably a blast to drive. It just looks like it was designed by the same people who designed my lawnmower.


----------



## Jace (May 27, 2022)

Oh! Yes!


----------



## oldman (May 27, 2022)

OK, so here is mine.


----------



## horseless carriage (May 27, 2022)

As cars go, I do find that cars made before WW2 were much more elegant. The Corvette in it's many guises appeals to many but if money were no object and with all compliments to Corvette lovers, there is one particular American car that is on my, win the lottery, wish list:


----------

